# Question: Changing of Puppyhair



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

When the change comes about with the change of puppy hair to adult hair....I know you are removing tangles, but are you removing hair also?

The undergrowth hair, I mean????


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, a lot of the undergrowth is coming out, that is what makes the mats when it gets tangled up in the outer hairs.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My understanding is that it is the baby hairs (the puppy coat) coming out, and that is what causes the mats. If the puppy hairs aren't removed by combing, brushing, etc., they cause mats among the other hairs. It isn't a true "undercoat" like some of the working breeds have.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmmm, Kimberly, Tucker seems to have two distinctly different textures in his coat. The shorter, inside hairs are cottony and soft, the outer hairs are straight/silky. Is that not an "undercoat?" Or, is he in the midst of a change and his adult coat is coming in?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sheri some Havs have double coats and others are single coated. Tucker is probably double coated. That does not mean that when he was losing his puppy coat he was only losing the bottom coat (I'm not sure I'd call it an undercoat, but I guess that's the closest name there is to it). It means that he was losing ALL his puppy coat.


----------

